# Do You Have Pets, What Type?



## ArtMusic

Dogs, cats, fish, cactus plant? What pet(s) do you have or would like to have?


----------



## ArtMusic

I don't have any but would like to. Maybe Alaskan Huski or Malamute (I'm not sure what the real difference is between them).


----------



## Perotin

I have one cat, occasionally two, and fishes, which are taken care of by other members of my family.


----------



## Art Rock

Jazz in Paris by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Albert7

No pets and keeping it that way. (allergic)


----------



## Ingélou

We have had lots of pets in the past - four cats, & three dogs (two Airedales, and a Border Terrier) in total. 
We're going without at present because of my mother's situation, living separately nearby but with dementia, so there might be a sudden crisis where animals would be difficult to cope with; as it would if Taggart has any more health crises.
I miss having animals. At the same time, life is simpler, and our house is looking a little less scruffy.
I hope that we might be able to have a cat, at least, at some future date. 
Nice poll!


----------



## Jeff W

One dog and two cats. Homer is the pug, Harry is the cat in front and Sam is the cat in back.


----------



## Jos

Two boxers, Doebie and Boris. Almost 8 and Boris is a bit over one year. 
Play walk eat sleep. What a life


----------



## Bulldog

We have two dogs and a few fish. Can't imagine being without them.


----------



## Guest

Have a guess!

The other one is too fat to be photographed.


----------



## Posie

I grew up with both dogs and cats, which is why I am now a dog person.









Here is Foxy (a Rat terrier mix), getting comfy in my sister's duffle.


----------



## brotagonist

Once again, my choice is not provided.

I like pets, but I don't want any.

In the '70s, I had plants: plants on shelves and window ledges and on the floor. Lots of watering and repotting. Then I discovered city parks and true wilderness and nature. Bliss.

I used to have cats. I am very fond of cats. They are so affectionate and low maintenance. Still, it's a bother to have to deal with the litter box, feeding, and the one thing that really bugs me a LOT, all of the hair. I absolutely cannot abide having hair on everything.

I like dogs, but I have never had any. I wouldn't want to. I don't like all of the slobbering and barking. Definitely NOT the barking. And hair. And pooing in parks or on other people's properties... definitely not on one's own. No, I wouldn't want a dog. I don't like being followed around, step for step. They are so high maintenance.

I took care of a friend's parrot once. The squawking! Sunrise was hell. Never again.

I've had fish. Meh. You have to change the water and get aquatic plants and stuff. Meh.

A reptile. I don't think so. I had a turtle as a child. I think it hibernated and we thought it had died, so we buried in the the yard. There were at least two recent cases of people being strangled to death by constrictors. Not friendly animals to have around. It should be illegal. No thanks.

I like animals, but I don't want them in my house. A cat, maybe, but it would need to come with maid service.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^^ Brilliant! Could almost be a poem.


----------



## Albert7

I used to have a cat and miss her. But sneezed so so much. Very sad .


----------



## Figleaf

Ten years ago I promised my son some chickens, but he ended up getting a surprise little sister instead. The promise still stands, but its actual fulfilment may be delayed as we're moving this year. A further complication: the sister in question also wants to raise chickens, but for meat, whereas her brother won't eat meat and is horrified at the prospect. I guess it will all work itself out when we've got our own place!

I have no idea personally whether chickens are pets or food, but I doubt you can have it both ways...


----------



## Guest

brotagonist said:


> A cat, maybe, but it would need to come with maid service.


Oh but they do.


----------



## Albert7

I had a pet fish but he passed away  I felt so sad that I decided not to get another fish any time soon.


----------



## Dim7

As somebody's pet it would be absurd for me to have a pet.


----------



## ArtMusic

Figleaf said:


> Ten years ago I promised my son some chickens, but he ended up getting a surprise little sister instead. The promise still stands, but its actual fulfilment may be delayed as we're moving this year. A further complication: the sister in question also wants to raise chickens, but for meat, whereas her brother won't eat meat and is horrified at the prospect. I guess it will all work itself out when we've got our own place!
> 
> I have no idea personally whether chickens are pets or food, but I doubt you can have it both ways...


Your post made me realize I should have had an "Other" option. Chickens, sheep, farm animals can also be pets.


----------



## QuietGuy

No pets, but I'd like to be in a situation where I could have a dog again. They're wonderfully therapeutic. The last one I had knew me so well ... We bonded in the first five minutes of ever laying eyes on each other. Every time I think of him, I'm reminded of Oscar Hammerstein's lyric about seeing a stranger across a crowded room. It applies to pets as well.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

We used to have a cat. Sadly she died three years ago. She was a lovely pet. I like dogs but we tend to prefer to have cats as they are generally easier to look after.


----------



## trazom

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^^ Brilliant! Could almost be a poem.


A Shel Silverstein poem, almost.


----------



## pierrot

There is a street-dog who comes to my yard every night (or when is raining) for shelter, sometimes I throw some (human) food to him. Does he counts as mine?


----------



## Dave Whitmore

pierrot said:


> There is a street-dog who comes to my yard every night (or when is raining) for shelter, sometimes I throw some (human) food to him. Does he counts as mine?


He probably counts you as his now.


----------



## Triplets

I have a skunk living under my doorstoop


----------



## ArtMusic

I did have one of these a few years ago. I fed it flies.


----------



## Dim7

dogen said:


> Have a guess!
> 
> The other one is too fat to be photographed.


I assume you're talking about dragons?


----------



## schigolch

I have three cats: two Maine **** and one Ragdoll.

Also one dog, an American Staffordshire Terrier.

And one parrot, a Yellow-naped amazon.

They are all nice pets, and get along well together. The main problem is when going on vacation, the arrangements to let them cared for.


----------



## SimonNZ




----------



## Fox

Art Rock said:


> Jazz in Paris by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


The hat is tipped monsieur Jazz; Looking splendid indeed bravo! :tiphat:​


----------



## Kivimees

ArtMusic said:


> Your post made me realize I should have had an "Other" option. Chickens, sheep, farm animals can also be pets.


Another missing option is for those who (willingly) keep rodents in the house.


----------



## ArtMusic

SimonNZ said:


>


Is that your cat or is it the type of pet you would like to have or what?


----------



## SimonNZ

That's my cat, Pepper, in a moment of repose.


----------



## hpowders

OP: Occasionally a friend's dog for a few days at a time.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Cookie was born Feb of 2009. She weighs about 48 pounds.


----------



## Sloe

I have two cats despite that I am allergic.


----------



## clara s

Perry the dynamite


----------



## JACE

Last night, my daughter Elena fell asleep on the couch. Our cat, Clementine, couldn't resist curling up beside her. 










I love dogs too, but we don't have one right now.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> Cookie was born Feb of 2009. She weighs about 48 pounds.


Wow! I think I will skip sneaking into your house! Ha! Ha!


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> Wow! I think I will skip sneaking into your house! Ha! Ha!


Here is how she reacts to cats passing the house: Growl Clip. But in reality, if you came in my house she would first wet the floor in excitement, then lick you to death.:lol:


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This is the cat that owned the wife and I. She was a sweetheart.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

And this is the cat that owned me for twenty years back in England. He was also an amazing pet. I've been blessed to be owned by two amazing cats in my life.


----------



## Antiquarian

No pets at the moment.

Several reasons. First, I am allergic to pet dander - this eliminates dogs, cats, rats, ferrets, lemmings, ect. Second, I have come to the conclusion that owning an animal for the express purpose of companionship is somehow wrong; it diminishes the dignity of the animal so involved. Thirdly, I have a limited capacity for affection and love: I would rather expend it on a human being than on an animal. There seems to be so little love in the world presently, that I can't expend it on an animal, when there are so many humans that need human affection.

I have no problem with pets. Some people need them, I do not. Negligent pet owners, on the other hand, I do have a problem with.


----------



## Posie

Perotin said:


> I have one cat, occasionally two, and fishes, which are taken care of by other members of my family.


I assume you don't let the cats take care of the fish.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Arthur thinks that he has found a way to circumvent the embargo against cats on the kitchen table...this means you, mister!


----------



## Perotin

marinasabina said:


> I assume you don't let the cats take care of the fish.


No! :lol: My cat is not allowed to stay in the house, so they never interact actually.


----------



## mountmccabe

Volta (the fluffy, ruffled monster that is asleep) and Ritzy (the tortoiseshell that is twisted all twisted)










Volta is eleven months; we've had her since she was about 7 days old. She came in a box with three other foster kittens; I named them all after arias from Rossini operas. The other three were adopted out once they reached 9 weeks but regal Volta was too special to keep.

Ritzy is a year and a half. We got her from another person in the same foster group.

They get along exceptionally well!


----------



## Guest

Our cats Lucy and Ethel (sisters) the day we adopted them from the shelter back in July:










And this is them about a week ago:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kontrapunctus said:


> Our cats Lucy and Ethel (sisters)...


Love the names!


----------



## Jeff W

Sad news to report. We had to have our Pug put down after his kidneys shut down on him  He was only 10. I don't know what to do without him...


----------



## hpowders

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 65813
> 
> 
> Sad news to report. We had to have our Pug put down after his kidneys shut down on him  He was only 10. I don't know what to do without him...


Really sorry to hear that, Jeff.


----------



## elgar's ghost

So sorry about that.


----------



## Ingélou

That's terrible news, Jeff. I know how much you must miss him. Sympathies.


----------



## manyene

- or more correctly, we are owned by two cats who live here rent free.


----------



## Posie

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 65813
> 
> 
> Sad news to report. We had to have our Pug put down after his kidneys shut down on him  He was only 10. I don't know what to do without him...


He looks like such a sweet dog. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just adding my commiserations Jeff.  They really are part of the family.


----------



## manyene

We found our two cats (sorry, cats, that was very presumptuous) the two cats tucked up in one basket today trying to keep warm. It doesn't happen often but they stayed long enough for a photograph.


----------



## Art Rock

[[ Jeff W ]]

I feel your pain.


----------



## Balthazar

I travel too much now to have a dog. But when I settle down, I would like to adopt a couple of retired greyhounds.


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> I travel too much now to have a dog. But when I settle down, I would like to adopt a couple of retired greyhounds.


That's why I no longer have a dog full time. Going away for a few days is tough.


----------



## Balthazar

hpowders said:


> That's why I no longer have a dog full time. Going away for a few days is tough.


Unfortunately, I haven't found any dogs in my area willing to take on the job part time. Most of them want health care as well.


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't found any dogs in my area willing to take on the job part time. Most of them want health care as well.


I sometimes dog sit for a friend for a week or so at a time, when she goes away.


----------



## SixFootScowl

We used to have the neighbor take care of our dog when we went to Florida every January, but the last time (2014) we took the dog with us (in the motorhome) and it was so nice having her along that we can't imagine leaving her home anymore. But sometimes you have to if you are on a business trip.


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> I sometimes dog sit for a friend for a week or so at a time, when she goes away.


 It is good to help people out with their dogs, and that way you get the company of a four-legged friend that you are unable to have full time because of your schedule. My kids take care of our neighbor's four dogs when they go away, and when they had a cat, my son (who is a dog trainer, and Rocco on this site) would have to administer hydration to the cat by sticking an IV needle under the cat's skin and giving it a quantity of fluid. The cat had some condition and would not drink enough.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> It is good to help people out with their dogs, and that way you get the company of a four-legged friend that you are unable to have full time because of your schedule. My kids take care of our neighbor's four dogs when they go away, and when they had a cat, my son (who is a dog trainer, and Rocco on this site) would have to administer hydration to the cat by sticking an IV needle under the cat's skin and giving it a quantity of fluid. The cat had some condition and would not drink enough.


The hard part is giving him back! I'm a genuine Mr. Softy!!


----------



## Guest

Good lord, I have only just noticed this ArtMusic poll! Well of course, I voted "Beethoven". _A propos_ (and on-topic I'll have you all know), I read somewhere (KenOc will confirm or crush my foolishness) that Beethoven did in fact once own a horse. That he promptly forgot to feed or look after in any way whatsoever so they (who "they"?) took it away.


----------



## Taggart

TalkingHead said:


> Good lord, I have only just noticed this ArtMusic poll! Well of course, I voted "Beethoven".


Good to see you like St Bernards!


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Good to see you like St Bernards!


Are you suggesting, DI Taggert, that I've been on the _schnapps_?


----------



## Badinerie

We have three Dogs.

Mia and Toby









Meg.


----------



## Doulton

Partners in crime---down in the basement plotting....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Squirrels. Took this video couple months ago, a vegetating squirrel that just got so tired it started sleeping sitting up:






My family feeds them on the deck, peanuts and sometimes other things. They don't come in the house, so they're like outdoor pets who take care of themselves, and we just get to enjoy them running around the deck. We wuv them vewy much though. ^_^


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

One cat, Oscar, and a huge plant named Josephine. I mean, botanical garden-level huge.


----------



## Guest

Two black cats--Cannonball and Coltrane. Ball is more reserved but Trane has to crawl all over me until I'm half-crazy and then he sneezes. Last night I'm sleeping and they crawl into bed with me and start rough housing. Woke me up from a dead sleep. I didn't have to work today so I didn't mind. They never fight. They share food. The only thing they want separate is a litter box. So each has his own litter box. And neither can meow for some reason. When they wrestle, they make these high-pitched kind of elfin noises. Two little characters--the patent leather kids.


----------

